# 12v circulator pump with brass/bronze impeller?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone know where to find one if such a thing exists?

It has to be rated for 80psi and fluid temps of 180F+ for open loop potable water circulation. 12volt with brass or bronze impeller. 

I've got an ex navy customer who is building an "end of the world" house and wants it exactly to his specs regardless of cost. He's a real nut, but I'll build it if he's paying cash. :turned:

I can't find one with a brass impeller anywhere. Brass body sure, but not a brass impeller.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bronze impeller.


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BELL-GOSSETT-Circulator-Pump-5JPD9?Pid=search


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Laing Ecocirc-Solar?*
*They have 2 - 12v models one is brass body*
*Brass one is 150 psi, 230 degrees*

*I think its brass but if not who cares its still 230 degrees, open system compatible*


*eco*
circ® solar DC pumps
** built-in ball check valve and purge valve*
*D5 solar 720 B D5 solar 090 B D5 solar 850 N D5 solar 810 N D5 solar 790 N*
*D5 solar 710 B*
*Model Pump housing Max. system Housing design Connection Max. pressure*
*material temperature*
*D5 solar 720 B Brass 230° F Inline 1/2’’ sweat connection 150 PSI*
*D5 solar 710 B Inline 1/2’’ female pipe thread*
*D5 solar 090 B Inline / BV+CV+PV* 1/2’’ union sweat*​
*D5 solar 850 N Noryl 140° F Angled housing 1/2’’ male thread 50 PSI*
​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We are talking about the impeller, not the body of the pump. The laings use a polymer impeller.

This guy is a nut and wants a bronze impeller.



ZL700 said:


> *Laing Ecocirc-Solar?*
> *They have 2 - 12v models one is brass body*
> *Brass one is 150 psi, 230 degrees*
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Bronze impeller.
> 
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BELL-GOSSETT-Circulator-Pump-5JPD9?Pid=search


Not DC powered. Thanks for the link though.

Also, we are looking for something under 100 watts of power consumption as it will be powered by a PV panel.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Best I've found is this AMT pump, 4860-97. Bronze body, bronze impeller, 180 degrees but only 50 psi.

http://www.otspumps.com/products/PDF/73-74.pdf










It doesn't specify the impeller material in that spec sheet but on this page it lists it as bronze.

http://www.pumpagents.com/AMTPumps/amt-pump-list.html

Right about the middle of the page.







Paul


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Protech said:


> We are talking about the impeller, not the body of the pump. The laings use a polymer impeller.
> 
> This guy is a nut and wants a bronze impeller.


Grow some and tell him like it is, no brass impellers. Lol 
Laing can't be brass since it magnetly driven.


----------

